# We are back at the vet's



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Gustave has been very lethargic this morning and refused food(even the yummiest treats). And then he threw up twice. We are at the vet and he thinks it might be blockage so he's gonna do an x-ray. I asked him if it could be his liver or pancreas and the vet says very unlikely at this age. 

Should I insist those be checked if the x-ray comes back normal? I just can't imagine what Gustave could have swallowed that can cause blockage. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh no! They did an ultra sound for Violet to see if there was blockage. I was like you, Violet doesn't t pick up or eat things like the others. I hope he's just having an "off" day, but you know Gustave best, and it's good that you have him at the vet now. I'll be praying for him!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Update, x-ray was clear. He's been eating not very well this past week so they are going to keep him under observation all day. 

They will do a barium x-ray two times now and I asked them to check his blood too. Hoping we'll know what the problem is soon. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

eiksaa said:


> Gustave has been very lethargic this morning and refused food(even the yummiest treats). And then he threw up twice. We are at the vet and he thinks it might be blockage so he's gonna do an x-ray. I asked him if it could be his liver or pancreas and the vet says very unlikely at this age.
> 
> Should I insist those be checked if the x-ray comes back normal? I just can't imagine what Gustave could have swallowed that can cause blockage.
> 
> ...


The ultra sound showed the organs. but blood work was done to determine pancreatitis.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

There is a SNAP test that can show right away if it might be pancreatitis.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh no  poor Gustave! I would get the bloodwork even if it's just for peace of mind. Keep us posted. I know it's stressful to not know what the problem is.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks, Debbie. That's why I insisted on blood tests. I'd rather find out soon if something is wrong instead of wondering. 

He also hasn't been eating well this past week. If this didn't happen today I would have thought he was just bored. He finishes about 90% of his food, and I am not giving him too much food, less than 200 kcals a day. He's been very active and normal so I thought it was just boredom. But now I don't know anymore. And I don't know if you guys remember but there was that one time when he threw up three times one morning last month.

I don't get how we could be this unlucky. The husband and I took the PetCPR and first aid certification class and were talking about how he's only 9 months old and has had many of the 'emergencies' we discussed in class. He had an ear infection from a bad groomer ear hair pulling job, he had a bleeding injury when he got bitten by that dog, then he was choking on his kibble (wth!) a month or so ago. And of course the kennel cough scare. Am I doing something wrong, I don't get it!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I am sorry Gustave isn't feeling well. I hope they get to the bottom of it today. Please keep us posted!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

You are not doing anything wrong. He could have eaten something that you didn't see, (think like a toddler). And dogs do get gastro problems from time to time that resolve spontaneously. If he isn't blocked, he should be OK. I agree with the others, do the labs to be sure. But in my experience, sometimes dogs throw up randomly. Keep us posted.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh poor little Gustave. Oh poor little Aastha. I'm so sorry.:grouphug:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Aastha, you're not doing anything wrong.. Sometimes they get sick no matter what ! I watched my skin kids for every little thing, and we still had trips to the ER? High fevers, broken bones , stitches. And so on. Hopefully he'll be ok soon!


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

Hope he gets better soon and back to normal.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Oh geez I am praying for lil Gustave!!! You are not doing anything wrong!!! Big Hugs


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

Oh the poor little guy and poor YOU! I hope he feels better very soon!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks, guys. The vet just called. The barium is flowing fine so blockages can be ruled out pretty much. 

He thinks Gustave's small intestine is swollen and could be bacterial. They have already sent blood to the labs and he's gonna run more tests today to check the intestine. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Aastha -- sending lots of hugs and prayers to you and Gustave. Hope it's nothing serious and that all is back to normal very soon.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh poor Gustave! You are doing nothing wrong - it's not you! Sometimes dogs just feel crummy. Lucy has done that to me a few times too - completely lethargic and not wanting to eat - take her to the vet only to be told they can find nothing wrong and the next day she is fine. 

Please keep us updated on Gustave!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm so sorry Aastha! But, just like people, different dogs have different issues, and it's nothing you did or didn't do, and it's not necessarily anything Gustave ate or did either. I do know how you feel about constant vet visits, as I had that with Cozette for a long time. We hate the stress for us, as well as the cost of vet visits, and we hate that our fur babies are miserable. Hang in there, it will most likely get better! I'll keep Gustave in my prayers.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Your support helps me stay sane. 

Talked to the vet again. He says they didn't find anything and everything looks good. Gustave hasn't thrown up again and he'll be ready to be picked up in another hour. I am not sure why that's good news though. This means they haven't figured out what's wrong with him.

Maybe it's nothing. Maybe it's a co-incidence he hasn't been eating well and now this. But I'll be happier when the blood test results are in and confirm that. If he does eat something, any ideas on what I should try to feed him tonight?


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Aastha, I'm so sorry you are going through this. I hope they can figure out what is wrong with dear Gustave. Sending up prayers.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Aastha - it really is like having an infant or a child. Stuff happens and sometimes they get ill having nothing to do with anything we're doing. I'm use I can assign each of my gray hairs to these cases with my son. :w00t: Maybe I should make him pay for my coloring!!
I would say feed light. Maybe just boil up some chicken in unsalted broth and maybe a little rice until he's feeling better. Tyler's Mr Picky in eating. Sometimes he'll eat all his meals; sometimes he'll skip a meal or two. Used to tear my hear out. But he's been fine. He hasn't had lethargy so I don't worry. He did throw up a couple of weeks ago and then was fine. No idea why. See what the blood tests say but it might be nothing at all. 
Hoping Gustave will just come out of this. BTW, do you have pet insurance?


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks, Susan. I don't have any kids and Gustave is my first dog, definitely my first experience being responsible for another life. So worrisome when something is off.

I'll do the chicken and rice. I do have pet insurance. Have had it even since we brought him home.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Aastha-Sorry Gustave is sick. You got such great advice already. Just wanted to say your a great Mom to little Gustave :aktion033: He is SO lucky to have you. He's right to the vets when you see something off. 
BTW, Sammie was attacked by 2 labs and that sprained his neck, he too has threw up various times (?), once he ate his kibble so fast he spit it all out, and one time his little "wee wee" got stuck totally OUT and it scared the heck out of me. :w00t: It was not so little....ALL in his first year. He is 3 now and got KC couple mos ago. So it's not you. :wub: I bet they are able to clear this up quickly.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Oh, is there any way it could be his food. I rem changing Sammie's once and might been cause it didn't agree with him. Been awhile ago (?). Just a thought.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

It's good to get a dog before a kid  Cuz dogs are definitely good at prepping you for pulling your hair out LOL

I'm glad Gustave is doing better... I hope he continues to be on the mend. Hope you get some answers with the tests...

You area a great mommy  Keep up the good work..


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

oh no just reading this sorry have not been on much because my illness but i will pray for little Gustave and speedy healing i know to well this feeling , Becky just going through about of Gastrititis she threw up quite a bit and there was blood in it she is still recovering slowly since friday she is on omeprazole, sucralfate was given cerenia for 3 days ........


Anna xo


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

eiksaa said:


> Thanks everyone. Your support helps me stay sane.
> 
> Talked to the vet again. He says they didn't find anything and everything looks good. Gustave hasn't thrown up again and he'll be ready to be picked up in another hour. I am not sure why that's good news though. This means they haven't figured out what's wrong with him.
> 
> Maybe it's nothing. Maybe it's a co-incidence he hasn't been eating well and now this. But I'll be happier when the blood test results are in and confirm that. If he does eat something, any ideas on what I should try to feed him tonight?


That's good news so far! Boiled chicken and rice is a good idea. Do you think it could be related to the food changes? maybe he is a bit more sensitive to certain food? Poor little guy-- It scares me when they get sick or hurt- probably even more so than a human, honestly! You're being a wonderful mommy to him- don't you doubt that~ Give him a little hug for me...


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Sometimes you just don't get an answer. They feel crummy, and then they get better. I would discuss diet for the next 24 hours with the vet. My rule for vomiting dogs is clear liquid for 24 hrs, and then gradual reintroduction of normal food. See what your vet says. I do the same with barfy kids.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I know when I changed the brand of food it affected Sammie more than Penny.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I've been trying to change his food but he won't even touch the new stuff, so I doubt it's that. I mean that literally, he won't even come near it. 

I asked the vet about food and he basically said feed whatever you usually feed him. I'm not feeling good about this vet anymore. He has never heard of Fromm or The Honest Kitchen. He didn't do bloodwork on Gustave before his surgeries. He wouldn't do bloodwork on Gustave today till I finally insisted because he kept saying it couldn't be pancreas or liver because Gustave is so young. And shouldn't Gustave NOT be eating anything just in case it's pancreas related? I don't know what to do now in terms of food till we wait for those results. 

Btw, all of this was $650. If recent posts haven't convinced you to get pet insurance yet, here's another try. Please do it so you don't have to worry about money when your baby gets sick. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Dogs with pancreatitis are offered small, bland, low fat meals as soon as their vomiting is controlled (typically 12 hours no vomiting and holding down small amounts of water). In severe cases where the dog is hospitalized food may be withheld for longer periods. 

In an otherwise healthy puppy, dietary indiscretion and foreign bodies are the most common reasons for vomiting. Treating symptomatically without many diagnostics is perfectly reasonable for a hydrated, otherwise healthy dog.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

* Honey You are a GREAT MOMMY!!!!!*
*I Worry just like you,Read all these posts and wonder when its Yogis Turn to get sick. Really makes me Nutts!*

*You Are really doing a good job You Just Keep it up.*
*Hope Gustave Gets All Better Soon. Nickee**


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Aastha, I'm so sorry Gustave isn't feeling well  Reading your first post in the thread reminded me so much of my very similar experience with Bailey a couple of years ago: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/52-maltese-health-behavior/111066-bailey-sick.html

In our case, the vet ran all the same tests as yours...but the barium x-ray indicated a blockage (or that is what the vet thought at the time) and they did an exploratory surgery the next day but couldn't find anything. I never got an answer for what was wrong with Bailey ($3,000 later)...and of course the surgery was invasive and took him a while to recover from that too. I was a relatively new doggie parent back then and didn't know as much as I do now...if the same thing happened now, I may be asking a lot more questions before I agree to rush in to something as invasive as surgery. 

I hope Gustave feels better soon! I would keep him on some bland food for a couple of days until he starts feeling better.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh so sorry your little guy has been ill! I know it is soooo stressful to see them ill and not know why. Over the years, I've learned ..sometimes stuff just happens. 

The bland diet is good idea.. but I fell most important to keep hydrated. 

Will be looking for your update and praying little Gustave is on the mend and that mama can finally relax!


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Just finish reading everything about Gustave. I have no help to offer but I hope he is just having one of those days. And you are an wonderful mommy, that is absolutely true. 
Keep us posted on how things go with our little star. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Hope Gustavo makes a change for the better real soon. Rocky is sending his get well vibes....


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I can totally understand what your saying about vets. I too had a similar experience a few months ago when I took Zoe to the vet because of very loose stool. The vet didn't do any tests and when I requested bloodwork be done he said it wasn't necessary. He said she had Colitis and gave me meds. He never did an bloodwork since the beginning when I got her at 6 months old. It's super hard to find a vet you like and trust. 

I also agree that everyone should get health insurance, I too had it from day one for Zoe.

Praying Gustave continues to feel better and all tests come back normal. Please keep us posted!

Hugs!


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

Poor Gustave! I hope he feels better soon and mommy isn't too hard on herself. Sometimes dogs just go through a few months of needing to go to the vet a little more often. I went through that last year with Mads. She had a tummy bug, red paw, and back injury all within a few months. With her tummy bug she wasn't eating and looked weird. She was having diarrhea and vomiting. She went on two meds I forget what they were and a special bland diet and she was fine.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Nida, thanks for posting that thread. It was like the exact same thing, except Gustave's barium went through faster than it should have!

So, here's an update with some theories from me. Short version, Gustave is a LOT better.

Long version, we went to the vet at 3.30, the vet said the barium passed through his stomach faster than it should have and that makes him think there is inflammation or some sort of infection in there (or irritation at the very least). He gave Gustave a shot of an anti vomiting thing and sent us back with antibiotics, to be given to him twice a day. We come back and Gustave was acting the same, lethargic, not very responsive, etc. He slept for 3 hours, woke up, pooped and it was the most disgusting poop I had ever seen. It was loose, was white (the vet warned us Barium does that) and just...I almost gagged while cleaning it up. I felt so bad, he suddenly got up and was running towards the door when it all came out. This was around 6pm.

Then he slept for another hour, woke up and keot getting dramatically better. He is not 100% yet, but a lot better. He is running around, trying to hump daddy's leg, asking for food etc. I feel bad coz I can tell he is really hungry but I don't want to give him too much. I gave him about 2 pieces of chicken (poached) and some rice. He ate it and wanted more. I think I am going to hold any more food till tomorrow. I did give him some yogurt to wash down thee taste of the antibiotic, the vet said it is very bitter (but he didn't seem to mind it). He is also drinking water normally.

Now here's my theory. When I took him for a walk in the morning, the elevator smelled strongly of cleaning product, with that industrial chemical quality. He was nose down sniffing it (he always does that in the elevator, probably because it has so many dogs use it everyday). I even wondered for a second if the cleaning chemical was bad for him. Anyway, so we went for a walk, he was OK during the walk. He even pulled to try and meet dogs (as he always does). We come back home, and he went from active energetic dog to super lethargic dog in 30 minutes. I cleaned his paws after we came back (I wiped them, didn't wash them) but it is possible he licked some cleaning products off the elevator floor when we were in there. Could that be it? Could it act so fast though? Within 45 minutes? I guess we will find out more tomorrow morning when the bloodwork comes back but I am just trying to think what could have irritated his stomach. Gustave doesn't have full access to the house so I have control over what he eats. I know he didn't eat anything bad in the house. It has to be something that happened during the walk, I know he acted normal before that. Maybe not, that's my theory currently anyway. 

I hope the blood test results are all good news. Isn't it funny how I was just talking about getting a chem panel done? In terms of next steps, I am not gonna give him food till tomorrow, and even tomorrow he's gonna get plain rice and chicken in small quantities. Thank you to everyone for your support, I was really scared today.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

So glad to hear that Gustave is looking better. Whew! I know what a fright it is when our fur-babies are sick. Tell Gustave that his aunties here on SM don't want him to scare you like that ever again!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Aestha, I will say the same thing to you that I said to my DD about our grand-son "you can't keep him in a bird-cage, and things are going to happen to him. I know it is bitter medicine, but sooner or later it will be true regardless of what one does." 
True w/puppies & skin kids! 
Here is wishing you both all the best! Let us know about the blood work. I'll bet you are on to something w/the elevator.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Aastha-if were me, I would start carrying him in the elevator if they use chemicals he can lick. Your therory could be right, or as simple as him being tired for some reason with a tummy ache. there are going to be days when they are tired and slow.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm glad he's feeling better. Years ago one of my dogs had a major stomach irritation and had the barium x-ray. As soon as she passed the barium she felt 100% better. The vet said that not only will it help detect a blockage but the barium will draw out any toxins that are present in the digestive system. Obviously not something you want to do on a regular basis but good to know there's a secondary benefit in addition to ruling out a blockage.


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Aastha, just reading this. Hope Gustave is doing better today.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Just seeing this...hope your baby is feeling better today.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

He's a lot better today. No more throwing up, no poop today and acting normal. 

I gave him 2tbsp rice + chicken and he ate it so fast...he must've been really hungry. I can tell he's still hungry but I'll hold food for now and give him lunch later. 

I will hear about blood test results in an hour. Here's why I don't think it was just an off day. He was fine that morning. I don't know how a healthy dog could go from jumping around and running to barely lifting his head up to answer me in a matter of 30-45 minutes. I don't know, maybe that's possible and normal. It just didn't feel right. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

eiksaa said:


> He's a lot better today. No more throwing up, no poop today and acting normal.
> 
> I gave him 2tbsp rice + chicken and he ate it so fast...he must've been really hungry. I can tell he's still hungry but I'll hold food for now and give him lunch later.
> 
> ...


Yay! I think if something just doesn't seem "right" with your dog, just follow your gut instinct. I get chills thinking about the day my puppy passed away- he was sleepy/lethargic and vomiting. I don't think there was anything we could have done to save him even if we took him to the vet earlier, but it's just an awful feeling when you don't follow your gut instinct. 

I'm so happy he's better this morning  I hope whatever the exposure was is out of his system. maybe hold him in the elevator as Kandis mentioned.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

eiksaa said:


> I've been trying to change his food but he won't even touch the new stuff, so I doubt it's that. I mean that literally, he won't even come near it.
> 
> I asked the vet about food and he basically said feed whatever you usually feed him. *I'm not feeling good about this vet anymore.* He has never heard of Fromm or The Honest Kitchen. *He didn't do bloodwork on Gustave before his surgeries. *He wouldn't do bloodwork on Gustave today till I finally insisted because he kept saying it couldn't be pancreas or liver because Gustave is so young. And shouldn't Gustave NOT be eating anything just in case it's pancreas related? I don't know what to do now in terms of food till we wait for those results.
> 
> ...


I would find another vet asap.

For a vet not to even consider pancreatitis or liver problems in a MALTESE.... just blows my mind. Pancreatitis can happen at any age if the puppy is fed too much fat. And liver issues...well... they are common in the breed.

And the fact they did not do pre-op blood work. That is like vet 101.... you always do blood work before surgery because they need to know what to expect going in. If the dog is clotting, platelets okay, any signs of infection, etc.

Get another vet.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Just Checking in again.*
*SO Sorry you are still dealing with this. Just Keep on Doing your Best as you have been. Hugs And Prayers For You Both. Nickee**


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Just catching up and saw your thread. Yes, get another vet. Bella and I hope Gustave continues to feel better. You are such a good mommy.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

So glad that he's doing better today. Continuing to send prays and hugs.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Happy Gustave is feeling better today. Praying for good results from the vet!!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Good news, blood test results came back normal. Gustave is acting normal too and actually looks very hungry. He hasn't pooped yet so we'll see how that goes. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Grace'sMom said:


> I would find another vet asap.
> 
> For a vet not to even consider pancreatitis or liver problems in a MALTESE.... just blows my mind. Pancreatitis can happen at any age if the puppy is fed too much fat. And liver issues...well... they are common in the breed.
> 
> ...


I agree. It worries me. He just told me I should start feeding him Royal Canin and stop the Fromm. :/


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Aastha-
Bet he licked a chemical in the elevator. Nausea is about the worst feeling for me, it knocks me down. Sometimes we just don't know if it's off day or serious so you pretty much follow your instinct as said. glad he's better today.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Great news!! Glad he s back to himself again!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Steve is glad his buddy is feeling better! He was worried!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

So glad that Gustave's feeling better. I think I'd carry him in the elevator esp if you smell the chemicals again. Might be irritating something in him...maybe he's just very sensitive. 
And I would look for another vet more familiar with toy breeds. I can't believe any vet doesn't do bloods before spay/neuter or dental. Could mean life or death. See if you can get any recommendations for other vets if you see any toy breeds in your area.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

eiksaa said:


> I agree. It worries me. He just told me I should start feeding him Royal Canin and stop the Fromm. :/


What? I can see you researching for a new vet as we speak.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

My first Vet was not great. I'm sure he was a good Vet, but he was so in tune with big dogs or bigger than 4-5 lbs anyway. He told me to feed Sammie "*Old Roy*" jokingly on the first visit. But the guy was sorta serious cause he had no advice whatsoever for me food wise and turns out alot of other Maltese related health issues. Was not too long and I learned how important it was to have a Vet that knew more about small breeds, I asked my groomer (who's opinion I respect) and I called the local small dog agility training club here (sm member suggested this for a good ortho surgeon) that is when I found a new vet and an ortho who both I really like. what a difference it has made owning 2 Maltese with a Vet that is in tune with all their needs. (and mine when I'm worried) We have had few disagreements, but been able to work it out, bec he listens. 
good luck Aastha.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Yay! I'm so glad Gustave is feeling better!


----------

